# Diferencia Tda2003 y lm2002



## asrelial (Mar 21, 2011)

Buenas Señores amantes del audio, cree este post a modo de discucion, pues como muchos hemos visto, en el mercado nos ofrecen distintos integrados para audio car, y viendo el Datasheet no parecen muy distintos por ejemplo estos dos amplificadores Tda2003 y lm2002, claro que no son los unicos.

la cosa es cual es mas util segun sus experencias, personalmente me he armado el tda2003 y y me a pasado que funciona bien, da buena calidad de sonido (mi oido no es el mejor), pero cuando conecto un pre, o un filtro antes de la entrada del tda solo se escucha ruido.

con respecto al lm nunca lo he armado, pero por eso este post!

sera acaso lo mismo o que difencias hay?

(Perdon si fui redundante!)


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 21, 2011)

por aqui dejo a tu consideracion, me parecio interesante este diagrama, no lo he montado, pero a modo de informacion, por el preamplificador que presenta en la entrada del tda2003


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2011)

asrelial dijo:


> Buenas Señores amantes del audio, cree este post a modo de discucion, pues como muchos hemos visto, en el mercado nos ofrecen distintos integrados para audio car, y viendo el Datasheet no parecen muy distintos por ejemplo estos dos amplificadores Tda2003 y lm2002, claro que no son los unicos.
> 
> la cosa es cual es mas util segun sus experencias, personalmente me he armado el tda2003 y y me a pasado que funciona bien, da buena calidad de sonido (mi oido no es el mejor), pero cuando conecto un pre, o un filtro antes de la entrada del tda solo se escucha ruido.
> 
> ...



El LM2002 es identico al TDA2002, amplificador de audio de 8W, el TDA2003 es un amplificador de 10W, la diferencia principal esta en la potencia maxima de salida y la tension maxima de trabajo. TDA2002 = LM2002, Vmax 18V, TDA2003 Vmax 40V.

Saludos y espero sea util esas referencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2011)

Animate a armar un TDA2003 en puente , está en el datasheet.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2011)

Perdón ferchito, pero en honor a la verdad sin querer podes llegar a confundir a los foristas, el TDA2003 soporta picos de 40V, soporta 28, sin trabajar y su tensión de trabajo máx al igual que el TDA2002 es de 18V si lo pones a trabajar por encima de esa tensión muere.
La verdadera diferencia entre uno y otro estriba que el TDA2003 pude trabajar con cargas tan bajas como 1.6Ω


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Perdón ferchito, pero en honor a la verdad sin querer podes llegar a confundir a los foristas, el TDA2003 soporta picos de 40V, soporta 28, sin trabajar y su tensión de trabajo máx al igual que el TDA2002 es de 18V si lo pones a trabajar por encima de esa tensión muere.
> La verdadera diferencia entre uno y otro estriba que el TDA2003 pude trabajar con cargas tan bajas como 1.6Ω



Tienes razon pandacba, pero yo me referia al igual que a ti de los 40V como una tension de alimentacion pico que soporta por 50ms, aunque si es verdad que otro forista podria malinterpretarlo como su maxima tensión continua de trabajo. De todas formas creo que seria bueno que asrelial buscara los pdf de cada integrado y el mismo se de cuenta de las diferencias para que no haya pie a malentendidos.


----------



## asrelial (Mar 25, 2011)

jajajajaa, claro que los busque y los compare, soy un fanatico de la electronica y no tengo mucha experiencia, y se podria decir que el tda2002 es igual al lm2002 pero yo queria saber a fondo cual es la verdadera diferencia de ambos, todo se debe a que fogonazo una vez recomendo el lm2002, pero por que no el tda2003 o tda2002; vacicamente es saber que hace a un integrado especial y que lo difencia de otro a pesar de que parescan lo mismo.

Gracias por las respues.

por cierto el circuito que posteo jorge morales como se llaman los transistores, es que la letra no se distingue muy bien


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

El TDA202 fue fabricado originalmente por SGS, hoy Thompson, fue el primer amplifacdor en capsula pentawat, lleva más de 30 años en el mercado, fue fabricado tambien por la RCA como CA2002, por NEC bajo el UPC2002 y muchos otros
El LM2002 es el mismo fabricado por National.
Ya te explique las diferrencais entre el TDA2002 y el 2003, y eso esta en las hojas de datos
No hay ningún misterio y creo que estas planteando algo que no tiene mucho sentido

Los transistores son SB050 podes utiliza un BC548 o similar


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 26, 2011)

en este compedio de amplificadores esta el tda2003 en puente, este lo monte y tiene buenos resultados satisfactorios.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 6, 2011)

Colegas, antes que nada buenos dias, resulta que encontre un pequeño amplificador con un integrado tipo CA2002 de la linea RCA, si alguien tendria el datashet y me lo pudiera acercar le agradeceré mucho, ya que busque en google y varias webs con catálogos pero no consigo esa linea de integrados.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 6, 2011)

Creo haberlo visto alguna vez, no recuerdo muy bien pero era igual al TDA2002. Vaya pedazo de historia que tienes.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 6, 2011)

La verdad, es que tienes razón. Lo saqué de un viejo tocadisco marca "black point" que tambien desconozco, y con una alimentación y muy pocos componentes me entrega algo asi como 8 a 10 watt lo que lo hace muy parecido al TDA2002.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2011)

Funcionalmente eran iguales, habia diferencias internas, de echo el CA2002 era mucho màs robusto.

Tambièn existiiò el CA2004, tambièn en càpsula pentawat, pero no tiene nada que ver con el TDA2004, es equivalente al TDA2006

Por alli debo tenera la hojas de datos originales toamadas de loa manuales de la RCA tando del CA2002, como el CA2004


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 6, 2011)

Si pudieras encontrarlas estaria muy agradecido jajajaj, el tema es que quise armar un ampli igual  pero al ver la cara del vendedor de la casa de electronica al pedirle el CA2002 (que fue algo así  ) me dio mucha gracia. Yo me dedico a reparar equipos antiguos pero nunca me topé con algo así,  y al ser tan pero tan joven (tengo 15 años) desconocia esa linea tan antigua de integrados. Saludos y muchas gracias pandacba por los datos que me diste


----------



## elgriego (Sep 6, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Creo haberlo visto alguna vez, no recuerdo muy bien pero era igual al TDA2002. Vaya pedazo de historia que tienes.



Hola ,No me digan que ya no se consigue mas el Tda 2002? conque voy a armar los amplis para el winco Jaja.


Segun recuerdo ,el CA2002 venia con proteccion termica,pero toda la vida compre el upc 2002 que era mas barato y daba el mismo resultado.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2011)

Eran màs truchex los UPC2002 y 2003 pero andaban
Los CI de la RCA eran una masa Se aguantaban cualquier cosa, y el CA2004 tamabièn, por alli tengo una publicdad de ENEKA con el circuito de los CA2004, tenia dos esos

Recuerdo que tecnos vendia un ampli en una plaquetita de 4X4 con una U anodizada negro que abrzaba y soportaba al CI y al impreso y ne la abertura 4 pines torneados, esa cosa tan chicquita y compacta entregaba 7W rezaba la propaganda

Locovalvuar, la RCA fue una gran empresa que fabrico valvualas equipos de broadcasting, infinidad de manuales de enseñanza, construyo consolas de mezcla para estudio, fabrico equipo de grabaciòn y fue un sello editor de discos desde tiempo ya, Por poco no le gana a la Bell a pantentar el tansistor con la diferencia que la Bell no tenia ni idea de para que servia, mientras que la RCA ya lo tenia reclaro, la Bell encima le vendio la patente a Sony despojando a USA de hartero liderazgo tècnologio y entregandolo (regalandolo) a los nipones, desarrollo diversidad de ciruitos de todo tipo fabrico transistores de germanioy de silicio, creo pràcticamente la linea CD de c-mos digital, una amplia linea de CI lineales para uan infinda de usos, diseño los primeros amplificadores con entrada diferencial, espeos de corrriente y cargas activas, en los que hoy se baszan la mayoria de los amplificadores actuales,

Una amplia variedad de equipo de consumo, fue la creadora del transistor màs longevo y màs vendido de la historia, el mìtico 2N3055, fabrico televisores y radiso tanto valvulares como transistorizados, Cuando cerro sus puertas, se murio un pedazo muy grande de la historia de la electrònica, su patrimonio fue repartido entre empresas europeas y japonesas, que siguen utilzando la marca que supo ganarse un prestigio en todo lo que hizo, fue la primera en creas una linea de semiconductores de reemplazo eran los faosos SK


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 6, 2011)

La verdad que pandacba tiene razón, la RCA fué una empresa bellisima en aquellos tiempos. Yo tengo unos que otros esquemas, discos de pasta o "acetato" e infinidad de repuestos como válvulas.



> No me digan que ya no se consigue mas el Tda 2002?


No, no estamos hablando del TDA2002, este se consigue tranquilamente. Hablamos del CA2002 jajaja


----------



## elgriego (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola si ya se,a lo que se refieren ,yo debo tener alguno ,en algun cajon sin usar,realmente como cambio el mundo de la electronica ,alla en la decada del 70, el 2n3055. Coincido con vos panda ,los productos de la Rca eran un fierro ,vos ponias un transistor de esa marca y sabias que funcionaba,igual que ahora jaja.

Bueno como dijo un morocho en otros tiempos ,agradecemos a la casa victor ,por sus discos,y agrego yo ...por sus demas productos que nos brindo durante tantos años Salud.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> No, no estamos hablando del TDA2002, este se consigue tranquilamente. *Hablamos del CA2002* jajaja


Y pensar que yo solo lo conocí por la propaganda de ENEKA en la última página de la Radio Práctica......puffffff...que viejo que estoy......pero menos que otros


----------



## elgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y pensar que yo solo lo conocí por la propaganda de ENEKA en la última página de la Radio Práctica......puffffff...que viejo que estoy......pero menos que otros


Si............! Por supuesto ,yo tambien .


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 7, 2011)

Jajajajaj cuantos recuerdos les trae la linea de integrados viejos jajajaja y pensar que a mi me falta mucho todavia para tener esos recuerdos como ustedes 

una vez más gracias por lo que me estan contando


----------



## dantonio (Sep 7, 2011)

Un pequeño aporte.
El IC CA2002 entrega una potencia final es de 5,2W, en cambio, el 
CA2002M su potencia final es de 8W.
Subo una hoja de datos del CA2002.
Saludos.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 7, 2011)

De verdad MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS DANTONIO


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jahh algunos se estan quitando añitos ehh???
Aqui mi versiòn yo los conoci porque mi tio tenia varios jejejeejeje

Dantonio lamento contradecirte, tengo copias originales del manual de la RCA, en potencia eran similares con el TDA, solo que  tenia protecciòn termica, y algùn otro detalle que lo hacian mucho màs robusto que el TDA, de igual manera con el CA2004 equivalente al TDA2006

La potencia de este dispositivo dependia de que valor de distornciòn se admitiera y de que carga, de echo ambos trabajaban con 2ohm si no hubieras sido imposible hacerlos trabajar en puente con carga de 4 ohms, ya que todo amplificador para trabajar en puente, la carga de este es la mìnima que soporta X 2

Ni en broma llega a 7W con 4 ohms ninguno de lo dos, la hoja de datos de los dispositivos RCA son muy completas en todo sentido.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 8, 2011)

Puede ser pandacba, tenes razón, y a mi no me mires porque no me quito añitos, solo tengo 15 años 


PD: Aunque no crean tengo 15 años, empecé en la electrónica a los 7 años.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 8, 2011)

amigo, yo pase por lo mismo que tu, pero nadie me ayudo, yo encontre un tda en un ampli de una mochila skullcandy, que suena de miedo, pero no hay datashet


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Cual TDA? hay una enorme cantidad, expresate correctamente estas en un foro tècnico, especifica la nomenclatura completa por favor


----------



## yuccez (Sep 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Cual TDA? hay una enorme cantidad, expresate correctamente estas en un foro tècnico, especifica la nomenclatura completa por favor



gracias pandacba, no lo puse por que no pense que alguien me ayudara esta vez, jeje, pero ya que andas de paso, mirra es el tda72bbp, asi tal cual dice el integrado en cuestion


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2011)

Con lo que pusiste, nadie te va ayudar eso no existe, y seguro que màs de  uno lo vio como una tomada de pelo a los miembros del foro....

eso puede ser un TDA7266, pero muy dificilmente tenga una letra p al final
http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000203.pdf

Subi una foto de dicho componente


----------



## yuccez (Sep 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Con lo que pusiste, nadie te va ayudar eso no existe, y seguro que màs de  uno lo vio como una tomada de pelo a los miembros del foro....
> 
> eso puede ser un TDA7266, pero muy dificilmente tenga una letra p al final
> http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000203.pdf
> ...



sabia que nadie me iba acreer, o estare leyendo mal la nomenclatura???de cualquier modo aqui esta[url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/1000849ia.jpg/][img=http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6509/1000849ia.th.jpg][/URL]


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 9, 2011)

Tienes razón, tiene muchas patas para ser un 7266, aunque puede ser algo raro lo que te voy a decir, pero puede llegar a ser uno doble? o sea, 15 patas de cada lado. Por eso puede ser lo de la "p" y con respecto a las "bb" pueden ser que sean unos seis. Espero tu respuesta panda. SALUDOS


----------



## zopilote (Sep 9, 2011)

No se por que no buscaron por TDA7266P como menciono pandacba.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2011)

Es un TDA7266P  versiòn SMD

Alli la hoja de datos


----------



## yuccez (Sep 9, 2011)

gracias pandacba, nuevamente confirmo que en el foro estan los mejores, un abrazo hermano


----------

